# Prescott AZ Gathering?



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hey you sweatin' Phoenix/Scottsdale/Mesa/Glendale/Apache Junction/other sauna room city Arizonans!! Or anyone else --
How about heading up the hill & cooling off in Prescott on June 9?

I'm having our semi-annual (meaning whenever we feel like it)
Pool Party that day. Lots of food & booze & smokes & music & people to party Prescott-style. 
One warning, tho, bring your own beer if you want it, as we're pretty much a liquor-only group (Beer gets me drunk, that's why I drink bourbon).
:al
We're a bunch of mostly 45-55 year olds, but any age over 18 is welcome!

PM me for details if you're interested. 
Or e-mail me at chesterlawATjunoDOTcom


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Hmmmm, might be able to make it that day... I'm only in Sedona so the drive is barely anything at all. How many people you expecting bro?

And I'm assuming that this is at your place?


Dustin
XXX


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

My son lives in Prescott & attends PC. He enjoys the occassional mild cigar but I'm afraid I've pushed him over the edge with that '97 Boli PC :r

I won't be around for this one but will give you a shout out when I do get out there. Dustin, I'm lookin at Flagstaff 3rd week of August bro


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm there my man


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Hmmmm, might be able to make it that day... I'm only in Sedona so the drive is barely anything at all. How many people you expecting bro?
> 
> And I'm assuming that this is at your place?
> 
> ...


Man, I've got to check this site more often instead of working through the day, huh?

So far, we've got 32 coming, but still waiting to hear from about 2 dozen others. Almost small for one of our gatherings, but what the he!!.
And yes, this will occur at my humble commode. I mean abode.
Basically a mile from the courthouse square. But well hidden.
PM me for details or hit my e-mail, above.


----------



## screwbag (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks for the invite...I would love to join you, Unfortunately I've got work then....Hopefully next time!


----------



## Silhanek (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm going to be out of state on vacation June 1-10. Otherwise, I would have loved to be there.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Going to have to send my regards to the brothers in Prescott..... won't be able to make it that day. Sorry boys, next time.


----------

